

Show HN: We made Supermodel.js to track Backbone model relationships - flippyhead
http://pathable.github.com/supermodel/

======
braddunbar
Related slides from my BackboneConf talk yesterday are at the url below. :)

<https://speakerdeck.com/u/braddunbar/p/lumbar-support>

~~~
dinedal
(Disclaimer: I work for Pathable)

So braddunbar doesn't have to toot his own horn, he's also second[1] only to
jashkenas in commits to backbone.js proper.

[1]
[https://github.com/documentcloud/backbone/graphs/contributor...](https://github.com/documentcloud/backbone/graphs/contributors)

